# Fruit Trees - Homemade Bug Repellent



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone got a good recipe for spraying on your fruit trees? My trees are just starting to set fruit and they are loaded. I have small holes in some leaves and there are tent worms crawling. Maybe 3 or 4 on a tree. Got a good recipe?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I came in here thinking you were posting a homemade recipe.  

My peach trees are loaded this year also.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

First make sure you know the difference from a caterpillar and a butterfly larvae. ( In general for the web folks reading this. lol)

More times than not I use a garden hose on high blast or if they have made a tent ... we burn it. (just the tent...early morning, late afternoon or evening and in the rain, when they will be in the tent) Some things to keep in mind, do not kill natural caterpillar predators such as wasps.

Also ~ A gallon of water with two tablespoons of dish soap and spray the them in the nest ... (I also add a little cayenne pepper to the mix.)

Hope this helps ... and best of luck.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

We also burn the tents out of trees, they are really bad this year around here. Anyhow, I think I will try the dish liquid and cayenne.


----------

